# Why doesn't apple butter require acid?



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I was getting apple butter ready for the crock pot today, and got to wondering- why doesn't apple butter call for acid? My recipe is in the ball book, and calls for 12 cups apple puree, one cup of honey and spices. The apples are cooked with apple cider. I did applesauce last week and had to add a lot of lemon juice per the recipe's specifications. 

So, the applesauce was processed for 20 minutes in BWB with acid. 
The apple butter is processed for ten minutes in BWB without acid. Does it have something to do with the long cooking time?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I add lemon juice to mine -the recipe from pick your own doesn't call for it- but- I like tart applebutter- so I added lemon juice- I like the pick your own website for canning recipes- she follows some pretty strict guidelines for safety-


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Blynn. Apples do not need additional acid because they are a high acid food already. This page gives the PH content of a whole lot of foods. 
http://www.pickyourown.org/food_acidity_ph_list.htm


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Adding lemon juice is mostly to keep the apples from turning brown which doesn't matter with apple butter plus the heavy load of spices acts as a sort of preservative, plus the cider contributes an acid-like component also.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I use citric acid, because it has no taste and preserves the color.


----------

